# I want to reinstall pocket camp, but don't how to get my data.



## Imaginetheday

I did link my data to my nintendo account back when I was playing, but I can't figure out how to link it to my reinstalled game. I've searched the Nintendo website and can't find the info, so I'm hoping somewhere here can help me.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Never mind. Found it. I'm an idiot. LOL


----------



## Imaginetheday

Oh, my word! My campsite is still decorated from Christmas! And that must be 2018! I didn't realize it had been that long. I'm not sure I even remember how to play the game!


----------



## courtky

How do you link your old data back? I logged back in on my nintendo account and it's making me do the tutorial again... had no idea I could get my data back.


----------



## Romaki

courtky said:


> How do you link your old data back? I logged back in on my nintendo account and it's making me do the tutorial again... had no idea I could get my data back.



You can restore the data in the menu.







Replaying the tutorial might overwrite the save data if you're connected to your Nintendo account in-game, but maybe it only saves once you finish the tutorial idk.


----------



## courtky

Romaki said:


> You can restore the data in the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaying the tutorial might overwrite the save data if you're connected to your Nintendo account in-game, but maybe it only saves once you finish the tutorial idk.


I had no idea this even existed and thought I was gonna have to start over. Thanks so much!


----------



## Manah

I had to reinstall the game a few times on my old phone and it always prompted me to download my old save data after linking it to the same account as before.


----------



## Tokkidokie

Romaki said:


> You can restore the data in the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaying the tutorial might overwrite the save data if you're connected to your Nintendo account in-game, but maybe it only saves once you finish the tutorial idk.



Mine got overwritten  I hit start and.linked my account and then tried to restore instead of the menu button and restore first and now it just keeps taking me to K.K.


----------



## serene_ayla

How did you do it??

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2021



Imaginetheday said:


> I did link my data to my nintendo account back when I was playing, but I can't figure out how to link it to my reinstalled game. I've searched the Nintendo website and can't find the info, so I'm hoping somewhere here can help me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> Never mind. Found it. I'm an idiot. LOL


How did you do it??? Teach meee
I want to get back my old animal crossing


----------



## HappyKat22

I want to know what to do so I don't lose anything. I saw someone say their game still had Christmas decorations & they probably hadn't played since 2018! It's not been that long since I played, but it's probably been at least a year. My phone was stolen that I used for playing. All passwords were saved to Google and I couldn't remember them, so I lost everything! Access to my old Google Account with everything backed up was the biggest, plus my Nintendo & AC Pocket Camp access asking with old email assigned to it that I'd used since 1999. So I was able to give enough info to Nintendo to create a new email & get my HappyKat name back, but when I try to link my newly installed Pocket Camp to Nintendo HappyKat ID, it says already linked to another Smart device, being my old stolen phone! What can I do?? Please help as I had acquired items I can never get back!


----------



## kcanales02

I don't know if this will help anyone.
I played PC for a long while and made it to level 140 (2020). I got ACNH for xmas 2020 and played both for a few months. I linked my Nintendo account. I deleted PC on my phone and focused on ACNH for the rest of 2021 up to today 4/27/22.
today, I installed PC again since I deleted Twitter and suddenly have more spare time. My game was basically as I left it. I am at the same level as when I deleted it. I am excited to play again.


----------

